# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Spartak Ngjela flet mbi shkaterrimin e Shqiperise nga PS dhe PD

## _AuLoNa_

Une per vete do votoja per Spartak Ngjelen.  Vertet njeri qe ka qene i presekutuar i burogsur, por e shikon c'fare po bdodh sot e nuk ngelet akoma te qaje (qaraman) ca ka ndodhur dije.  Njeri qe e njeh jo vetem ligjet e Shqiperise ne maje te gishtave, por dhe ate Internacionale.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLYyK75dQe0
> 
> 
> Une per vete do votoja per Spartak Ngjelen.  Vertet njeri qe ka qene i presekutuar i burogsur, por e shikon c'fare po bdodh sot e nuk ngelet akoma te qaje (qaraman) ca ka ndodhur dije.  Njeri qe e njeh jo vetem ligjet e Shqiperise ne maje te gishtave, *por dhe ate Internacionale*.


Per ke Internacionale e ke llafin ti Aulone?

Per ate te fc, te Moratit?

apo Internacionalen Komuniste ?

p.s te paska marr malli me e kendu si duket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Per ke Internacionale e ke llafin ti Aulone?
> 
> Per ate te fc, te Moratit?
> 
> apo Internacionalen Komuniste ?
> 
> p.s te paska marr malli me e kendu si duket


Ligjin Internacional, Global, Boteror, mere si te duash, ne nje breg del... :ngerdheshje: 

Mos i lidh me komunistet, se nuk kam pas asnje te familjes e vete isha kalama kur ika, s'me ra llogaria ta merrja testen si Sala... :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ligjin Internacional, Global, Boteror, mere si te duash, ne nje breg del...
> 
> Mos i lidh me komunistet, se nuk kam pas asnje te familjes e vete isha kalama kur ika, s'me ra llogaria ta merrja testen si Sala...


oj aulone,

meso te shprehesh, pastaj shkruaj.

ska ligj internacional.

ene mos flit per robt nga postime utubash.

se kush o taku, e din populli.

te gjithe ne nji poc pjerdhin, posto noj gjo me vlere, leri postimet propagandistike.

----------


## Dorontina

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLYyK75dQe0
> 
> 
> Une per vete do votoja per Spartak Ngjelen.  Vertet njeri qe ka qene i presekutuar i burogsur, por e shikon c'fare po bdodh sot e nuk ngelet akoma te qaje (qaraman) ca ka ndodhur dije.  Njeri qe e njeh jo vetem ligjet e Shqiperise ne maje te gishtave, por dhe ate Internacionale.


si kritikues ishte i mir e si dirigjues se shof ...
kritikat i ka me vend , por qka asht shaktrru me vite smund ta drejtojn as Sala me gjith deshiren e madhe qe ka per atdheun .
*"DUJUM SIQ SALA DON ATDHEUN" !*

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> si kritikues ishte i mir e si dirigjues se shof ...
> kritikat i ka me vend , por qka asht shaktrru me vite smund ta drejtojn as Sala me gjith deshiren e madhe qe ka per atdheun .
> *"DUJUM SIQ SALA DON ATDHEUN" !*



Ehe ndaj po Sala e pranonte pamvarsine e Kosoves me kushtet qe vinin Serbet, e u shiste edhe nafte Serbve.  Keto jane vetem disa gjera pa i numeruar te gjitha qe ka sjell ne veri, e ne jug, mban njerez si Bollano qe kategorikisht ne cdo vend te botes, sipas kushtetutes jane te denuar nga ligji.  A thua pse e mban Bollanon e i lemon koken, ku po behen problemet me te medhaja me pronat e tokave, a nuk jane ne zonen bredegtare.  Cudi si Bollano del e ben shamata vetem kur dicka vjen ne vemendje te publikut se c'fare ben qeverija.  Jane pak te thella keto pune e Dorunitne, mos shiko fytyren e njerezve qe gjoja e shtrydhin, e nxjerrin lote korkodili qe ti besoj populli.


Doruntina nje njeri qe do atedheun si ka mundesi te harroj vendlindjen e tij te cilen nuk e ka vizituar per me teper se 15 vjet.  Sikur vertet ti kene bere bene Tropojanet, po te jete vertet burre shteti vete atje e u thote qe nqs do me vrisni jam djali juaj bejeni, por sma merr mendja te kete aq guxim, se e di sa i perlyer eshte.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> oj aulone,
> 
> meso te shprehesh, pastaj shkruaj.
> 
> ska ligj internacional.
> 
> ene mos flit per robt nga postime utubash.
> 
> se kush o taku, e din populli.
> ...


xhuxhumak, ku e ke problemin zemre, sepse Spartak Ngjela po flet nje te vertete, apo se ne vend qe te thosha Hasan thashe Hysen.


Po pra pikerisht une e ti perbejme popullin apo jo, tani me duket se po ngaterrohesh ti.

Plus kjo pjese ky Ngjela flet, eshte nga nje emisjon qe flasin shume nejrez te njohur. 
Kjo eshte vetem nje pjese e atij emisjoni, keshtu qe nuk mund ti themi postime youtubash, kur keta njerez flasin direkt.

Kjo eshte shume me vlere, sepse i tregon njerezve c'fare ka ndodhur e cfare po ndodh, ca ka per prapagande aty!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ngjela qe nga viti 1990 eshte pjese e pandare e kesaj politike dhe te marresh sot flamurin e te mundohesh te hiqesh sot si dikushi qe nuk ka jetuar kurre ne Shqiperi, kjo eshte nje shenje treguese e nje njeriu te papergjegjshem ne cdo aspekt.

Per me teper ai ne cdo periudhe ka patur funksione drejtuese te larta dhe ne asnje rast nuk ka dale me perralla te tilla. Sic duket ai qe nga koha qe ja "futen" pergjuesin ne xhep e deri tash nuk ndihet i qete dhe per t'u rikthyer ka nisur qe nje vit e merr poza te nje superatdhetari e te nje supermeni ligjor.

Mirepo rruga qe ka zgjedhur eshte e veshtire sepse ai perfundimisht eshte djegur ne politike dhe vetem ndonje koncension majtas mund ta rifuse ate ne loje!

Kjo si shperblim per lojen e pergjuesit!

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Ngjela qe nga viti 1990 eshte pjese e pandare e kesaj politike dhe te marresh sot flamurin e te mundohesh te hiqesh sot si dikushi qe nuk ka jetuar kurre ne Shqiperi, kjo eshte nje shenje treguese e nje njeriu te papergjegjshem ne cdo aspekt.
> 
> Per me teper ai ne cdo periudhe ka patur funksione drejtuese te larta dhe ne asnje rast nuk ka dale me perralla te tilla. Sic duket ai qe nga koha qe ja "futen" pergjuesin ne xhep e deri tash nuk ndihet i qete dhe per t'u rikthyer ka nisur qe nje vit e merr poza te nje superatdhetari e te nje supermeni ligjor.
> 
> Mirepo rruga qe ka zgjedhur eshte e veshtire sepse ai perfundimisht eshte djegur ne politike dhe vetem ndonje koncension majtas mund ta rifuse ate ne loje!
> 
> Kjo si shperblim per lojen e pergjuesit!


Ngjela do te ishte pjese e kesaj politike per arsye sepse vertet njerezve si Ngjela te cilet kane qene te presekuruar dhe te burgosur u takonte, e jo Sales e Fatosit. 

Kjo nuk ka asnje gje te papergjegjshme te besh kritike nga brenda Partise tende ashtu si dhe Biberaj i cili u flak nga puna e tij per nje sekond e nuk u lajmerua as nga Partia e tij i cili ai ishte ne rradhet e saj qe ne 1990.

Pikerisht ai ka dale se ndryshe nuk do te ishte larguar nga PD si jane larguar shume te tjere te cilet kane ngritur zerin per te treguar gabimet qe ka ajo Parti.

Si tha Zoti Biberaj, "PD eshte bere si nje shkolle Bizantine".  Keshtu qe do behet mire qe disa njerez te thone emrat e vertet te tradhetarve e jo te atyre qe u tregojne te vertetn qe te permiresohen, mbasi PD nuk eshte vetem per sot e deri sa te jetoje Berisha, por eshte nje Parti e cila do te jete gjithnje nje nga forcat e medhaja te politikes Shqiptare, dhe si e tille dhe emrin qe ka, duhet te organizoje punen dhe menyren e politikes te cilen drejton.

Pikerisht me thuaj, kush ka dale i djegur dije apo sot ne politke nga cdo ane te jene ata, ata qe gjithmone kane folur per te verteten.

----------


## sulioti

Ne fytyren e Spartak Ngjeles shoh njeriun qe i duhet sot vendit ton, zeri i tij kritik ne paralament(dje, sot, neser) eshte zeri im(populli)i cili po ngjirret duke kerkuar,liri dhe demokraci reale, per kete komb te vuajtur.Gjithsesi zgjedhja ju nglet juve; votoni perseri njerez me nje mije fytyra e te pabes si rama, berisha( dhe behuni bashkpunotor te korupsionit, = shetatas pa dinjitet e krenari kombtare) ose votoni Z,Ngjela dhe thuani jo , pisave te ndyt, qe na lan rrugeve, e na ndan per se gjalli me familjet tona.

Eshte koha per ndryshim radikal, dhe kete ndryshim, vetem njeres me dinjitet,si SPARATK NGJELA mund ta bejn, te tjeret thjeshte jan lodra te kurdisura bukur, ne emer te pafytyresis.

----------


## saura

> xhuje plaku im e ka pas  mamin e Takut.pa rrena


Sa i fshehte paske qene ,(paska dhe antar te tjere nga ....hahaha),pjesen tjeter do ta them me PTT ,ishalla si ka ngjajte mamit Taku hahahah,juristi Taku ,me shume flet italisht se shqip.
Shkollen ne kohen e diktatures e ka bo .
Prokuror i diktatures ka qene ,ne gjygjet pa avokat ,me vone  ,kur doli nga burgu nuk di se ka bo noi shkolle .
Denun Kiçon ,e hengri dhe i biri .

----------


## Maars

> Ne fytyren e Spartak Ngjeles shoh njeriun qe i duhet sot vendit ton, zeri i tij kritik ne paralament(dje, sot, neser) eshte zeri im(populli)i cili po ngjirret duke kerkuar,liri dhe demokraci reale, per kete komb te vuajtur.Gjithsesi zgjedhja ju nglet juve; votoni perseri njerez me nje mije fytyra e te pabes si rama, berisha( dhe behuni bashkpunotor te korupsionit, = shetatas pa dinjitet e krenari kombtare) ose votoni Z,Ngjela dhe thuani jo , pisave te ndyt, qe na lan rrugeve, e na ndan per se gjalli me familjet tona.
> 
> Eshte koha per ndryshim radikal, dhe kete ndryshim, vetem njeres me dinjitet,si SPARATK NGJELA mund ta bejn, te tjeret thjeshte jan lodra te kurdisura bukur, ne emer te pafytyresis.


100% dakort

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> xhuxhumak, ku e ke problemin *zemre*,


aulone?

m'qafsh, *kete zeme*r e ke kshu ne perdorim te perditshem , apo vetem per mu?

qe te marr ca aulina, po ta kesh per mu, per forcim zemre,.. :arushi: 




> xhuxhumak, ku e ke problemin *zemre*, sepse Spartak Ngjela po flet nje te vertete, apo se ne vend qe te thosha Hasan thashe Hysen.
> 
> 
> Po pra pikerisht une e ti perbejme popullin apo jo, tani me duket se po ngaterrohesh ti.
> 
> Plus kjo pjese ky Ngjela flet, eshte nga nje emisjon qe flasin shume nejrez te njohur. 
> Kjo eshte vetem nje pjese e atij emisjoni, keshtu qe nuk mund ti themi postime youtubash, kur keta njerez flasin direkt.
> 
> Kjo eshte shume me vlere, sepse i tregon njerezve c'fare ka ndodhur e cfare po ndodh, ca ka per prapagande aty!


tani ne jemi popull, po prifta jo,...

ti thu po flet me njerez te njohur? 

me qafsh, kur u bene te njohur ata? te gjithe para 2 brezash barinj i kane pasur. 

te njohur jane ata qe e kane diturine me gen, dhe jo me VKM.  :shkelje syri: 

sa per Takun, s'kam ca ti shtoj asnji fjale Dydrinsit.

thjesht, taku o nji *Demagog*, si gjithe te tjeret., qe ka qe nga 91, qe o ne taven e madhe qe ja ka von perpara RAMIZI.

p.s ene boj ca pushim,  nese e ke nga zelli,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sulioti

Prandaj SHQIPERIA nuk ecen perpara, se cdo gje merret si loje, asgje nuk merret seriozisht, fjala vjen,si ketu te kjo tem;ku kerkohet seriozitet maksimal, se behet fjal per vete egzistencen ton si komb, dhe ju te nderuarit(bashkfolesit e mi e ketheni ne loj.Sa keq........

----------


## Dita

Ne fakt sulioti ka vend tjeter ku ben te kerkohet serioziteti, jo tek nje teme kaq madheshtore mbi fjalosjet e nje njeriu qe e ka lene veten te keqperdoret.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ne fakt sulioti ka vend tjeter ku ben te kerkohet serioziteti, jo tek nje teme kaq madheshtore mbi fjalosjet e nje njeriu qe e ka lene veten te keqperdoret.


ngjela, se ka len veten te keqperdoret,

po eshte ai lloj njeriu qe ka shpenzime shume te medha, dhe priste te behej minister qe te lente borxhet.

kshu qe meqe minister su be, i lau borxhet ne menyren tjeter.

po ata qe jane jashte gjykojne nga gazetat e utubi.

kush jeton ne tirane, sheh dhe gjykon.

----------


## Dita

Pse nuk eshte keqperdorim spektakli mediatik qe *e bejne* te jape qe prej ... pikerisht qe prej kur nuk mori ate qe deshi? 

Jam shume e tronditur. Vura re se me kane hequr kengen pershendetese "Poker Face" te zgjedhur enkas per kete teme. Pse?

----------


## Brari

Mars o purtek e lindur.. per PS-ne..
Lere theatron se lakmusit te brarit nuk i shpeton dot..
Cthot altin arapi me luizen.. e dado bare dondollakun..

Ne teme nashti..

Purtek-xhijte e edvinit shtohen..

Dhe sander Meksi.. mafiozi i pare i epokes pluraliste.. merr detyren te shkunde ullinj e dardha e vota per edvinin e gjate..

ja cthote gazeta panorama:

.


--

Shehi: Meksi, i pari nga lista e LZHK-së në Tiranë 
» Vendosur: 04/05/2009 - 07:44  



•  

ADI SHKEMBI

Ish-kryeministri i Partisë Demokratike në vitet 1992-1996, Aleksandër Meksi, pritet të kryesojë listën për deputetët të LZHK-së në Qarkun e Tiranës. Lajmin e konfirmoi dje kryetari i Lëvizjes për Zhvillim Kombëtar Dashamir Shehi gjatë një prononcimi për gazetën “Panorama”. Megjithatë, sipas tij, kjo do të vendoset gjatë një takimi që krerët e Polit të Lirisë do të kenë me ish kryeministrin. Deri tani është rënë dakord që ish-kreu i qeverisë së parë të djathtë pas rënies së komunizmit, të marrë drejtimin politik të Polit. “Besoj që zoti Meksi do të jetë i pari në listën e LZHK-së në qarkun e Tiranës. Ne pretendojmë të marrim 2-3 deputetë në këtë qark dhe Meksi është një personalitet në kryeqytet. Nëse ai do të pranojë të hyjë në garë, gjë e cila do të vendoset gjatë një takimi që ne mund të kemi të martën, unë do të pranoja të isha i dyti i LZHK-së në Tiranë”, u shpreh kreu i Lëvizjes për Zhvillim Kombëtar, Dashamir Shehi. Sipas tij së bashku me Meksin pritet, që Polit të Lirisë t’i bashkohen edhe disa figura të rëndësishme të Partisë Demokratike gjatë viteve 1992-1996. Kështu pritet bashkimi me Polin e ish –zv/kryeministrit dhe ministrit të Brendshëm, Bashkim Kompliku, ish-ministrit të Jashtëm, Alfred Serreqi, Maksim Konomi dhe Kreshnik Gjongecaj. Shehi tha se disa prej tyre duhet të futen në garë, duke u shprehur i hapur që ata të futen nga lista e Lëvizjes për Zhvillim Kombëtar. Ndërkohë deri tani është vendosur që Gilman Bakalli të jetë i pari në listën e Shkodrës për LZHK-në. Nga ana e saj PDK-ja ka përcaktuar emrat e kandidatëve për deputetë në 10 qarqe të vendit, ku bie në sy emri i parë në listë në Durrës, ish-anëtari i KOP-it të krijuar nga PD-ja, Apollon Baçe. 
Ndoka
Gjatë prezantimit të kandidatëve për deputetë të PDK-së në Qarkun e Vlorës, kreu i kësaj partie, Nard Ndoka akuzoi dje PD-në për mosmbajtjen e premtimit për kthimin e pronave të ish-pronarëve. “PD e filloi këtë fushatë me përsëritjen e premtimeve të vitit 2005, kthimin e pronave, dëmshpërblimin dhe luftën kundër korrupsionit, premtime që kjo parti dhe qeveria e saj me suport të majtë nuk i mbajti në këto katër vjet. Për fat të keq, pronarë të tokave të pronarëve legjitimë në këto katër vjet i bënë fazlliçët dhe serbo-boshnjakët e tjerë”, theksoi Ndoka. Sipas tij “PDK nuk beson se e majta shqiptare, që flet për politikë të re dhe drejtohet nga ministri i brendshëm i diktaturës do të sjellë ndonjë model më të mirë se koalicioni Berisha–Xhuveli sot. Ndaj ne besojmë se ndryshimi i vërtetë nuk është zgjedhja midis të keqes më të vogël, por zgjedhje e më të mirës së mundshme dhe Poli i Lirisë, me alternativën, përbërjen, misionin dhe personalitetet e saj politike, përbën sot zgjidhjen më të mirë të mundshme”.


Lista e Polit

Shkodër 
Nard Ndoka (PDK)
Gilman Bakalli (LZHK)
Lezhë 
Ndue Shpani (PDK)
Tiranë 
Aleksandër Meksi (LZHK)
Jak Ndoka (PDK)
Fier 
Vladimir Beja (PDK)
Elbasan 
Ymer Tola (PDK)
Dibër 
Edmond Stojku (PDK)
Kukës 
Kreshnik Lusha (PDK)
Gjirokastër 
Aida Joanidhi (PDK)
Vlorë 
Baki Jaze
Durrës 
Apollon Baçe (PDK)
Agim Toro (LZHK)



--

----------


## Brari

OPINION
Poli i Urisë

05-05-2009 / Nga Lavdrim Lita


Në radarin tonë vëzhgues, kohët e fundit, në valë të shkurtra, po hasim disa relikte të politikës shqiptare, që po rikthehen në sipërfaqe. Të pastruar nga llumi i djeshëm, sot ata paraqiten fringo, për të bërë politikë. Ndoshta edhe këta për politikë të re. Të kuptohemi, nuk është një anije fantazmë e mbytur në trekëndëshin e Bermudës, por po flasim për një anije politiko-mercenare-pirate, që ka marrë hua emërtimin, sot “Poli  i Lirisë”, e që nesër nuk dihet se çfarë logoje do të marrin. Sigurisht, ndonjë të ambalazhuar diku në oksident për të mbushur barkun apo hambarin me politikë. Ky relikt, ndonëse arkeologjik, nuk gjendet, jo që jo në trekëndëshin e Bermudës, në jug-lindje të SHBA-së, por as në mejdanin e deklarato-kracisë aktuale shqiptare. Madje, ku paraqitet si formacioni më i ri politik shqiptar. E keqja nuk ka kufi. Mirëpo: për të mos thënë se të re këta të “Polit të Lirisë” kanë vetëm ambalazhin e importuar nga Italia e Berlusconi-t, “Polo della Libertà”, duhet heshtur. Esenca është humbur gjatë kohës. Kohët kanë ndryshuar, njerëzit e polit të lirisë, hiç. Esenca u është ndryshkur, keq.     
Me pak fjalë, kësaj anijeje që shkon drejt e drejt Polit të Lirisë, i kanë hipur lloj-lloj njerëzish, si personalitete të rëndësishme intelektuale, si fondamentalistë kristianë e laikë njëkohësisht, madje s’kishte si të mos mungonin kusarët zhvatës. Neveri! E në qoftë se nuk mjaftonin, kemi edhe dy renegatë resatakë të PD-së: Meksi e Bakalli. I pari, profesor i mirënjohur, i dyti i mosnjohur, por që të dy në një barkë shpëtimi. Ndodh vetëm në Shqipëri që dy pole të njëjta intelektule të bashkohen, e nuk shtyhen, si në çdo vend të botës demokratike e liberale. Jemi një populli i jashtëzakonshëm, por do të më pëlqente të ishim njëherë normalë. Këta të Polit të Lirisë kanë uri të theksuar, të paparë - jo vetëm për të bërë politikë. Prandaj që sot e tutje do t’i quaj me neps “Poli i Urisë”.
Për ironi të fatit, farkëtuesi ideologjik i kësaj lëvizjeje purifikatore, Besnik Gjongecaj, aq sa shfaqet si një taumaturg i demokracisë në një shkrim tek gazeta “Tema” me titullin “Liria që sjell Poli i Lirisë”, duke na bërë leksion, na shtonte se njerëzit që e karakterizojnë PD-në sot, ngjajnë me “një xhelatinë, me atë veti të neveritshme të ngjitjes, ka tërhequr në çark lloj-lloj tipash, lloj-lloj interesash, lloj-lloj pseudo programesh, lloj-lloj përfaqësuesish, lloj-lloj profilesh politike, lloj-lloj aventurierësh, lloj-lloj maskarenjsh, lloj-lloj denonciatorësh”. Unë nuk e di, po më duket se këtu po flet ose për vetveten ose për ata rrotull tij, që në kontejnerin e Polit të Lirisë janë cilësuar si hipokrizia e dyfytyrësia e ringjallur në politikë. Nuk kanë faj. Thjesht, një rreng që nën-ndërgjegjja të luan sa herë del jashtë binarëve të dialektikës. E ku sidomos vetvetja, përtej atyre rretherrotull, të behet si pasqyra retorike e një urie për pushtet, apo për pushtim.
Përpjekja e tyre për të vjelur taksapaguesit shqiptarë edhe me ndërrim e gashtisje identitetesh, është me të vërtete fillimi i fundit të një politike të bërë kabare. Kjo amalgamë me trajta pothuajse folklorike (LZHK-qendër-tironse siç thotë Dashi, e PDK-katolike e veriore, plus renegatët), po kërkojnë të faktorizohet në qendrën e djathtë, duke u treguar si alternativë e PD-së. Por deri tani rremtarët e kësaj anije-rentiere s’po bëjnë gjë tjetër përpos të dalin nëpër televizione e medie, e të kërkojnë vota, sikur të ishte një copë bukë thatë. Sudja apo Xhaferri do të ishin më të besueshëm në sytë e qytetarëve, duke bërë politikë, sesa Poli i Lirisë. Nuk ka mëdyshje. Sepse alternativa programore apo ide qeverimi të tyre mund të perifrazohet fare shpejt me sloganin elektoral: “hiç e zhvatje”. Për fat të keq, linja politike e tyre është akoma “carpe diem - jeto me ditën”, pa tabelë  marshimesh në frontin e ofertës së shërbimeve publike ndaj qytetarit. Padyshim, do të firojnë me kohën, siç firon gruri kur thahet.
Hëpërhë “Poli i lirisë” është më të vërtetë diçka e tejkaluar për nga përzierja e eksperiencave politike: ku janë bashkuar xhaketa e pardesy të vjetra Tira(O)ne e inkuizicionistë të orës së fundit, që të vetmin kapital politik që kanë pasur e kanë është se kanë qenë të përndjekur e ish-pronarë, e që për të përndjekurin e ish-pronarët kanë bërë aq sa ka bërë Arianit Çela mbas komunizmit.
Pra, asgjë. Përkundrazi. Janë futur në një gatishmëri riciklimi politik gati për betejën elektorale. Partia Demokratike bën mirë t’i lejë vetëm këta legjionarë në fatin e tyre, sepse do të ishte një ngarkesë jo vetëm e tepërt, por do të ishte një gabim taktik. Mosmirënjohja është diçka që na karakterizon jashtëzakonisht ne shqiptarëve. Shpjegoj me një digresion largpamës: në romanin “Kështjella” Ismail Kadare, për të treguar se çfarë të keqe kanë shqiptarët në karakterin e tyre, shkruan e vë në gojë të Pashait, se shqiptarët janë shumë “mosmirënjohës”. Është tepër domethënëse e aktuale kjo gjetje e Shkrimtarit. Të cilën sot, në 2009, mund ta përkthejmë fare lehtë me amalgamën e “Poli-t të urisë”.
 Ne kemi frikë nga uria e këtij Poli, sepse uria të bën të hash e të pish ujë të çfarëdoshëm, duke mos dalluar idealet liberale nga parimet demokratike, duke mos dalluar fjalët nga pragmatizmi politik, prandaj duhet të kemi kujdes kur rrekemi të përballohemi nga propaganda politike e medieve shqiptare.

...

55

----------


## Brari

dujsiv.. 

ke do me shum se vehten.. rucin edvinin apo arap altinin..
kete na sqaro se ceshtje tjera i dim vete..


--

gazeta standart

-



“Liria” e dyshimtë e “Polit”  

ZAMIR GJURGJI 



Nga Zamir Gjurgji 



Kur kanë kaluar një duzinë vitesh nga qeverisja demokratike e pas ‘90-s, tri figurat qendrore të kësaj qeverisjeje - konkretisht, ish-kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Aleksandër Meksi dhe dy ish-zëvendësit e tij, Shehi e Kopliku - kanë polarizuar qëndrimet e tyre mediatike në kërkim të kohës dhe vendit të humbur në politikën e demokratëve. Një tentativë kjo sa donkishoteske aq edhe hipokrite e një grupazhi politik brenda-jashtë PD-së, që e pa të nevojshme t’i kthente shpinën partisë, në atë kohë kur ishte e domosdoshme t’i vinte shpatullat. 

Asokohe, “linçimi i PD-së” kërkohej mu në zemër të selisë blu ku deputeti që kishte kërkuar mbrojtje nga shteti, vritej në zemër të Tiranës së ndriçuar, ku njerëzit e medias ishin vënë në thep e shqekëz të “kapuçonëve të zinj”, ndërsa tri figurat kryesore të qeverisë “jodemokratike” - si njëshi, ashtu edhe dyshi e treshi - e kishin gjetur me vend të studionin “sa bizantine ishin kishat në Shqipëri”, të provonin e shijonin “ballin e kazanit” dhe të hanin “qofte te Daja”, ashtu si edhe t’u shkonin pas e nga pas fëmijëve, kur arma pa leje u shkrepte pa teklif, e sinkronizuar kjo me trillet e adoleshencës së vonuar. 

Kësokohe, tri figurat qendrore të së djeshmes gjejnë kurajën publike e politike për të hedhur pas shpine të shkuarën e tyre okulte, si dhe të dalin në krah të dy deputetëve më butaforikë të Parlamentit shqiptar, Nard Ndoka dhe Gilman Bakalli. I pari do të mbahet mend si politikani që zbatoi në Parlament formulën e Ramës “përtej së majtës e së djathtës”, ndërsa i dyti, si deputeti që shqetësohej më shumë për çelësin on-off të sinjalit të Top-it, sesa për sinjalet demokratike që duhet të transmetonte ai vetë, në emër të demokratëve shkodranë. 

Nëse do të analizojmë me vëmendje tri shtyllat thelbësore të programit të tri figurave qendrore të “Polit”, ky i fundit do të rezultonte si grupim i “Tresh përsheshi”-t (një grup humoristik kosovar, i singjashëm me humoristët e Vlorës): 

Prona është pika më vulnerabël e këtij grupazhi, i cili nuk është as “pol” e aq më pak “i lirë”. Nuk është “pol” se vetë kreu i këtij grupimi qëllimin e tij politik e ka lançuar publikisht si një orvatje “për demokratizimin dhe rindërtimin e Partisë Demokratike”. E thënë më shkoqur, poli ka më shumë hallin e qendrës demokrate sesa identifikimin e një politike ndryshe nga ajo e ndjekur nga PD-ja aktuale. “Berisha është qiraxhi në PD”, - shprehej publikisht një nga polarët kryesorë, Aleksandër Meksi. Do të mjaftonte vetëm kjo ide e hedhur në tregun politik, për të kuptuar se ai po kërkon të shpronësojë (lexo: shfronëzojë) Berishën në PD, duke vepruar bizantinisht me një skemë okulte, të njëjtë thuajse me atë që po luhet në dritë të diellit, në gjirin e së majtës (Kreu i LSI-së, Ilir Meta, më shumë se të konsolidohet në kreun e “socialistëve të integruar”, tenton të arrijë në të ardhmen e afërt kreun e “socialistëve të bashkuar”). 

“Poli” nuk është “i lirë”, sepse individët e përfshirë në të - së paku ata më kryesorët - janë peng i së shkuarës së tyre politike, edhe pse hiqen si “engjëjt” e ‘97-s, duke u lënë pozitën e “djajve” demokratëve në pushtet (perifrazoj këtu Franc Vranickin). Për më tepër, janë mediat ekstremisht të majta ato që ua kanë hapur kanat më kanat ekranet e tyre, vetëm e vetëm që polarët të zënë vendin “e frenit” në “makinën elektorale” të PD-së. 

Sa i përket “pronarit” Dash Shehi, mjafton që vetë tiranasit autoktonë të sjellin ndërmend fjalët e ish-dyshit të demokratëve, kur i shprehej publikisht një tironsi autokton... se “çfarë pronash doni ju tironsit o filan, ju keni vetëm një mon n’oborr, një hale në fund të oborrit dhe një budalla ke shpia”, ndërsa sot e kësaj dite s’më hiqet nga mendja përlotja e kreut ballist, Hysen Selfo, kur zotëria në fjalë e nxirrte PBK-në nga godina në rrugë të madhe, edhe pse atje ishin shpenzuar 16 mijë dollarë (po sipas Selfos, ndjesë pastë!). 

Për të vazhduar paksa më tej me “pronarin” Shehi, ai fillimisht duhet të legalizojë “te Shaba” siglën e tij LZHK “si një ndërtim pa leje”, sepse LZHK-ja është pronë e hipotekuar në KQZ nga një pronar “i vjetër”. Më pas Shehit mund t’i lindë e drejta morale e politike që të japë leksione akademike qoftë edhe me bla-bla-bla, për veprimet a mosveprimet e drejta a të padrejta të ALUIZNI-t. 

Sa u përket të përndjekurve që i shkojnë pas Polit - e në këtë rast bëhet fjalë për shoqatën e Kurt Kolës - mjafton këtu të kujtojmë se Kurti vetë nuk është më Kolë. Në vitin 1997, ishte vetë Kurti, të cilin tensionet e rebelimit e bënë që të ngatërronte keqas simbolet demokrate a zogiste, me ato shoviniste fqinje. Pa marrë parasysh këtu edhe denoncimet e “Fiksit” për pazare financiare me njerëz të shtresës së tij, kur ishte në gjendje të vështirë shëndetësore, por duke marrë parasysh gurët dhe gjysmëtjegullat e hedhura nga hordhitë e tij, tek çatia e Osman Kazazit. Atëherë kur Kurti ishte si kokrra e mollës, ndërsa “Lala” në grahmat e fundit të jetës. 

Gjithsesi, “Poli i Lirisë” vlen të skedohet në kujtesën politike të Shqipërisë si një koalicion i individëve të PDRn-së, që tentojnë të hyjnë në “shtëpinë e madhe” nga penxherja, ndryshe nga homologët e dikurshëm të tyre me mend në kokë të PDR-së, që edhe pse për ca kohë kërkuan të hynin “nga arkapitë”, në fund e ndanë mendjen. E gjetën me vend të trokisnin në portën e madhe, duke hyrë ndershmërisht në atë shtëpi, ku secili prej tyre e kishte vënë nga një gur. Ky është ndryshimi real mes “të rinovuarve” dhe “të rivonuarve”, ku të parët i ranë nga qendra për t’u rikapur në qendër, ndërsa të dytët tentojnë t’i bien nga “periferia bashkiake” që të shpronësojnë qendrën e qëndrestarëve. 




07/05/2009

----------

